# Canon EF-M 11-22 IS STM - my test and review



## noncho (Mar 22, 2014)

I have 11-22 for few weeks and I'm impressed. Here is my little review:
http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/1099
You can google translate:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=bg&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nonchoiliev.com%2Fblog%2F1099&sandbox=1

Samples:


----------



## DRR (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for this review! It basically echoes what everyone else is saying about this lens - small but very high quality.

Personally I am still on the fence with this lens. I would really like a native, AF, wide option for the EOS M but I would like a wide, faster, pancake prime instead. Good to see them adding to the EF-M lineup though, even if it's a non-US lens.


----------



## noncho (Mar 24, 2014)

DRR,

I was waiting for something like the new Samyang 12 F2 for too long. But with good zoom, AF, IS and good image quality wide open I'm not going to miss the faster prime for the same price.


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 25, 2014)

Im still debating about this lens or the 10-22 EF-S and a 70D. Decisions!!! EOS-M, 22mm f2, 11-22mm, EF-M and 70-200 f4IS or 70D, 10-22mm, 40mm f2.8 and 70-200mm f4 for my travel set up. Since I fly every week for work. Would like a good set up.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 25, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> Im still debating about this lens or the 10-22 EF-S and a 70D. Decisions!!! EOS-M, 22mm f2, 11-22mm, EF-M and 70-200 f4IS or 70D, 10-22mm, 40mm f2.8 and 70-200mm f4 for my travel set up. Since I fly every week for work. Would like a good set up.



this lens is better than the EF-S 10-22, its not far off the 16-35L II on a 5Dmk3 and perhaps actually better in the corners! currently the M with this lens is easily my favourite walk around package as it easily fits into my jacket pocket
and having IS on a UWA is actually awesome you can shoot at really low shutter speeds hand held


----------



## noncho (Mar 27, 2014)

About traveling M is great addition to DSLR system for wide end (for now) with those small unique 11-22 and 22 lenses. 
My travel setup is something like 60D + Sigma 105 OS macro, M + all lenses and 40 pancake + EF adapter. If there are good telephoto zoom and prime, I would go only with M


----------

